# Me 262



## v2 (Feb 12, 2008)

@Mail.Ru: : TV, , . : Me-262

FW 190:
@Mail.Ru: : TV, , . : FW-190

He 162:
@Mail.Ru: : TV, , . : He-162


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 13, 2008)

Dear V2:

These aircrafts are in service in the URSS in the post WWII epoch?

Thanks for share the 3 ´videos!



Jan.


----------



## v2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jan7 said:


> Dear V2:
> 
> These aircrafts are in service in the URSS in the post WWII epoch?
> 
> ...



I think- yes. More informations: Ìå-262A-1 - Schwalbe, High-speed Interceptor, Luftwaffe


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 14, 2008)

very cool!

there must be a film on the V2 also...

thanks


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 14, 2008)

V2 and Comiso90: 

I remind to you that the new Real Player 11 is possibly save these videos easliy. In format *flv*




Jan.


----------



## v2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jan7 said:


> V2 and Comiso90:
> 
> I remind to you that the new Real Player 11 is possibly save these videos easliy. In format *flv*
> 
> ...



THX Jan.


----------

